# Lacto-fermented soda for wt. loss?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Winter boredom got me investigating fermented foods, as in homemade. We all know about saurkraut. I tried my hand at making homemade lacto-fermented ginger ale. Now it seems to use a fair amount of sugar but the bacteria changes it. One makes a base amount, lets it rest for a few days then goes to the second stage. Lots of directions on yourtube. I find the ginger ale filling. This morning I drank about 2-3 ounces about 10 am, went out for lunch and could barely eat half of what I usually can. Again I had some later this after noon along witha couple of cookies and guess who doesn't have room for supper? I've tried to find out if it affects other people like me and so far no response. I'm not trying to lose weight but if this keeps up I will be. I feel like I've eaten a big meal.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never tried it but if you are having it + cookies instead of actual food, I don't think it's a good idea. You need the vitamins, minerals, fiber and so on that comes from real, unprocessed foods. 

Kind like a horse needs hay not a barrel of sweet feed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Delfina, This fulness was a surprise. I shall have to be careful when I drink this. If it affects others like this I cant help but wonder if it would help with weight loss. Feeling full like this isn't a feeling I enjoy. I'm conscious of good eating. Altho sugar is used in the process it is altered and apparently is safe for diabetics.This is how the original root beer was made many years ago and why sodas were originally sold in drug stores because they are medicinal. One can buy pricey probiotics or drink these sodas which are loaded with probiotics.


----------

